# What Ive Learned Lately



## LIM-IT-OUT

Hey guys,

Flounder that's what's on my mind As yall know Ive been getting into these guys for the last couple of weeks. And the more you do something the more you learn. Im by far no expert around these parts, but I try .... daily - to keep yall informed of what I see going on. The past reports have given yall a generalization of the current bite with a couple insider details. I don't want to beat a dead horse nor do I just want to show off my catch. So Im going to put you up to speed with my learning curve. A lot of you guys probably already know this, but like I said Im learning:whistling:

Here are a couple insider tips that will help you out. These are things Ive noticed and have become a pattern.:yes:


:excl:

natural choke points or gaps in the grass / structure. Flounder will school around these points because the bait is forced to converge together while traveling through these narrowing gaps.:thumbsup:
 flounder often gather on the deep side of the ledge, waiting for bait to be swept off the shallow flats.:thumbsup:

[*]Casts made parallel to the ledge are often most productive because the lure is kept in the strike zone throughout the entire retrieve. :thumbsup:

:001_huh: That's all pretty straight forward right. Most of us anglers know all these facts to be true, but how many of us target and focus on these things while where on the water. I see more guys choose a flat and just drift for 500yrds - Mile ; when in fact I think you can break down that area to specific spots... a spot on a spot if you will. Not only will this save time but in the long run catch more fish. It will allow you to fish more high potential areas rather then hoping to stumble on random cruiser:yes: 

just my thoughts .... here are some pics of this morning 08oct15 John and I fished for about 3 and a half hours today. Its not luck that our fish are getting bigger or our bags getting heavier. Just dialing in on a spot ... the spots on the spot and why they're good:whistling:
Now its time to duplicate what Ive learned in new areas. Stay tuned for more, as I adventure into the flats, by foot, kayak or boat. Tight Lines and Good Fishing!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pics


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

One of the best more informative posts to appear on here in a long time. I don't have much of that Shoreline where I fish but will try to apply the theory where I can. -------------BT


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

I notice each if you are using a 1/2-3/4 Jig head----where I fish that is almost a sure "Snagetter". You also seem to be fishing in +/- three feet of water---that is deep for me. But I will adjust---gonna get better---------BT


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

Josh, thanks for the invite, it's been a ton of fun the past few days, Time to get some R&R, this guy is whooped, got to get ready for some charter trips the next few days. " Back to work" 
I talked to Capt. Wes today, he's been fishing these waters for the past 50 years. and a darn good Flounder fisherman, he told me one reason we did better today in our short time out, and got bigger fish was of the high tide. He told me that on a high tide, Flounder will sit and not move much just getting their belly's full, once the tide starts to fall they will move more this time of year out towards the pass getting staged to head out to spawn. So maybe last night some of the bigger fish moved up on the flats and started eating when the tide was coming back in and we hit it just right to get on some bigger fish. 
The picture of the Matrix in the belly is so cool, I was cleaning the fish and me and my wife notice it and I said, no way, is that a bait, sure enough it was. Pretty cool.
Not to shabby for two guys in 3 hours, 12 keeper flounder


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Basstacker66,

Yes 3-6 ft. was the targeted depth. Like you I often fish very shallow as in 3ft and less. for the most part I like throwing 3/8oz jig regardless of depth because of the long cast factor. 

In your neck of the woods are you more concerned about snagging on grass or structure. Grass I simply pop and Jig right through that's stuff the hook grabs it but ill shake it off mid retrieve. As for hard structure, bass fishermen use jigs with weed guards this will help prevent a snag on the harder stuff and grass alike.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

John,

Yes tide plays a role in it all for sure. But we didn't catch any more fish today on a high tide then we did yesterday on a low tide. The biggest difference was quality of fish. Jeffbro999 caught 8 flounder yesterday afternoon, again low tide and his flounder were all nice keepers. 

Im not doubting Capt. Wes's thoughts at all... Im open minded and its noted. But from what Im noticing while targeting these fish the past month, is that tide hasn't played a big factor. The temp. has the flounder on the move that we know for sure. Finding they're ambush points where they lay while they migrate, I believe is the key to catching these fish during a high, low, slack, incoming, or outgoing tide.

Example;

Jeff and I waded the entire Navarre Rodeo fishing the same areas both days. We noticed that we actually had better bites as in quality as the sun started falling ( with a Low tide ) 

And here we are today
catching better quality fish on a high tide. 

I believe and this is just my opinion not shutting anything down but just my thoughts and my wheels turning in my head say, " finding the ambush / feeding points will catch you more fish resulting in more quality fish"

Now if we can really dissect these type of areas and get enough time on the water while fishing every tide in the same spots then look back and see if we catch more fish ( quality fish ) during a given tide, then my man that's dialed in. But for now Ill fish every chance I get and try to locate as many honey holes as possible.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> John,
> 
> Yes tide plays a role in it all for sure. But we didn't catch any more fish today on a high tide then we did yesterday on a low tide. The biggest difference was quality of fish. Jeffbro999 caught 8 flounder yesterday afternoon, again low tide and his flounder were all nice keepers.
> 
> Im not doubting Capt. Wes's thoughts at all... Im open minded and its noted. But from what Im noticing while targeting these fish the past month, is that tide hasn't played a big factor. The temp. has the flounder on the move that we know for sure. Finding they're ambush points where they lay while they migrate, I believe is the key to catching these fish during a high, low, slack, incoming, or outgoing tide.
> 
> Example;
> 
> Jeff and I waded the entire Navarre Rodeo fishing the same areas both days. We noticed that we actually had better bites as in quality as the sun started falling ( with a Low tide )
> 
> And here we are today
> catching better quality fish on a high tide.
> 
> I believe and this is just my opinion not shutting anything down but just my thought and my wheels turning in my head say, " finding the ambush / feeding points will catch you more fish resulting in more quality fish"
> 
> Now if we can really dissect these type of areas and get enough time on the water while fishing every tide in the same spots then look back and see if we catch more fish ( quality fish ) during a given tide, then my man that's dialed in. But for now Ill fish every chance I get and try to locate as many honey holes as possible.


 
like I said Im learning and can never know it all :no: Tell Wes we should all get together one day and fish:yes:


----------



## domci08

That right there Gentlemens is to be admired! With all respect , I would love to invite myself to a wade fishing party with you guys. I definitely would love to learn a lot more about flounder fishing .


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

Yeah, I see your point, makes sense. It was just a theory on why we got bigger fish. I think your right about the cooler weather getting them on the move. That cold front we had last weekend got them fired up. Capt. Wes is a guru on Flounder and his brother is really good, maybe better than him. But I don't think he's the wading type, I asked him one time before and he said he's rather stay dry on a boat. LOL 
I think you've got that spot dialed in pretty good. You hooked three or four before I got my first bite.


----------



## phutch

I live the pic of the shad in the belly! Ami reading right that you found that in there cleaning the fish?


----------



## phutch

And by live I mean love**


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

phutch said:


> I live the pic of the shad in the belly! Ami reading right that you found that in there cleaning the fish?


Yes, I was cleaning my catch and it was right their, kind of weird. I did a double take to make sure I was seeing it right.


----------



## phutch

Whoa thats really neat! Thanks for sharing guys!
and thanks for the great reports and tips on flounder fishing from the past couple days


----------



## newmanFL

Hey great thread and great advice you guys are really dialing in on those fish in your spot and learning valuable techniques that can be applied to any new areas thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## Chris V

Excellent observations Josh. Mind if I add a couple things?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Very nice detailed report with some great pictures. You guys are really on them right now and its only getting better. Great job dialing in the productive areas. 

John, the shad in the belly is cool. I have had multiple times where a flounder broke me off, I re-rigged and then caught the fish. Get home and filet the fish and the broken off hook/plastic is in the belly. First bait wasn't enough, they can definitely eat!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris V said:


> Excellent observations Josh. Mind if I add a couple things?


are you kidding me, thank you for asking. But YES PPPPPLLLLLEEEEAAAAAASSSSEEEE share. Almost everyone I know from Capt - Googan
Hobie - Native Pro Staff

everyone I know, has come up to me and mentioned your Name talking about, " hey man this is what CV just told me " your advise is Golden to anyone

go on Chris testify!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Jeffbro999 said:


> Very nice detailed report with some great pictures. You guys are really on them right now and its only getting better. Great job dialing in the productive areas.
> 
> John, the shad in the belly is cool. I have had multiple times where a flounder broke me off, I re-rigged and then caught the fish. Get home and filet the fish and the broken off hook/plastic is in the belly. First bait wasn't enough, they can definitely eat!


hey man you got me hooked on this wade gig* right after I bought the Skeeter. Stepped in the water once haven't turned the ignition on the Skeeter ever since hahahaha

Oh well makes one hell of a Mother Ship I guess hahahaha

thanks for the comment bud - U DA MAN:yes:

don't get Jeffbro999 mistaken guys, he fishes a lot and is on the Fish as we speak. I just tend to post a little more


----------



## crabbait

Love your posts. Never targeted flounder, always caught them accidently. I'm going to have to give this a try. Keep posting!


----------



## Chris V

On fishing edges- Your advise on fishing parallel is spot on, but I'd like to add to not just fish the drop or the deeper water adjacent to it. Make at least one cast the rides the "ridge" along the top. Bigger Flounder love to sit nose first up that ledge and be the first to a meal as it is nearing the drop. Big Flounder have a major advantage over their smaller counterparts in that they can cover water much faster in a shorter burst and that huge mouth can suck in a lot of water and food when it opens. They can get the first meals before they go over that drop. I've noticed when fishing drops along the ICW and the beachfront that my bigger fish are often positioned along the slope of the drop, not just the deep water off of it, so make that extra cast or two as you work the edge.

On fishing a point. The deep side of the point is much like a drop, but pay attention to points that have a slow drop on the far side of the point. Fish that work along that deep side will often work up the edge into that gradually deepening water and often times there will be both Flounder and Specks on these sloping structures. It usually takes about 5-6 extra casts to cover it, but you're there now aren't you?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chris,

Thank You for the tip* its much obliged my man.
Its in the memory bank and Ill be sure to add it to my thinking process as I'm working my lure around these types of areas.


----------



## onemorecast

Got to be In the top 3 best post I've read here!!!! Lots of humility and skill! You guys are setting a great example!! Keep up the great work


----------



## 153 Large fish

Josh you guys are killing it...really awesome and informative posts guys...keep it coming...


----------



## crabbait

Sometimes you need to be reminded of the basics. That is why I read this forum. Thanks Chris v and Li-mit-out. Keep posting you have a lot of people reading them.


----------



## crabbait

Where is ThaFish?


----------



## tn_dave

Thanks for the great info and tips! Lim-it-out and ChrisV you guys (and others) have taught me a lot as I lurk on PFF! Going to Miramar next week and hope it pays off! Thanks!


----------



## testoner

Great post. I haven't caught a single Flounder this year. I'm not sure what is up with that one, but I'll be out this afternoon/evening and tomorrow (Saturday)! Over 10 hours of fishing planned, so we shall see! I'm going to try your technique.


----------



## Catman1

Another great report! As always thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V

Catman1 said:


> Another great report! As always thanks for sharing.:thumbsup:


 Catman, did you take that pic in your avatar? Great timing! I've never seen a cow jump that high out of the water.


----------



## ranger250x

Chris V said:


> Catman, did you take that pic in your avatar? Great timing! I've never seen a cow jump that high out of the water.


Happens all the time in the Destin harbor. Just always on an incoming tide.


----------



## Catman1

Actually I landed him on a #12 hook and bail of hay. :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Thanks for all the great feedback guys. A cold front is coming tonight 9oct. So the flounder should be biting good this weekend hope yall find some fish and let us all know about it. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Ocean Master

I could show you pictures of over 40 Flounder on the deck when I used to fish for them. We always fished structure of any kind. Flounder love structure just like any other fish. Our go to bait was live Bull Minnows caught on the beaches just across the 3 mile bridge behind the old hotel that is still there. Not Mud Minnows like sold at the tackle stores. 

Flounder and Redfish were the only fish I went after back in those days. Most were caught around the 3 mile bridge on the shallow end and the same on Bob Sikes bridge.

High tide and outgoing was always best.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Ocean Master said:


> I could show you pictures of over 40 Flounder on the deck when I used to fish for them. We always fished structure of any kind. Flounder love structure just like any other fish. Our go to bait was live Bull Minnows caught on the beaches just across the 3 mile bridge behind the old hotel that is still there. Not Mud Minnows like sold at the tackle stores.
> 
> Flounder and Redfish were the only fish I went after back in those days. Most were caught around the 3 mile bridge on the shallow end and the same on Bob Sikes bridge.
> 
> High tide and outgoing was always best.


Hey thanks for the heads up Keith.
I actually caught my biggest flounder at 3MB not long ago. Wierd how in my past trips while targeting these flat faced creatures Ive consistently have done better along grass flats... :whistling:

Ive also come to be able to confidently say that as long as you're on top of them they dont seem to care what color soft pastic you throw at them. With what being said I prefer white/bright color ways and or combinations.

Im sure my chances at catching a stud doormat might raise if I were to soak a big scaled sardine or bull minnow. But being the person I am, I enjoy the art of creating my bite. 
Besides I dont think I can catch a bull minnow on a artificial hahahah.

I have alot of structure oriented areas Im very curious about. I need to check those areas ASAP while the getting is good.

Tight Lines Bud, sea yah reel soon


----------



## nathar

Thank you guys for sharing your knowledge. :thumbsup: I'm a sponge.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Alright guys the wind is going to be howlin this weekend but thats ok, especially for my wading enthusiasts. I know I'll be on the hunt for some more flatties this weekend , and I hope yall get into them as well. 

Thank you guys for all the great feedback and comments, I learned a couple hints and tricks and hope Yall did to...

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## jspooney

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Alright guys the wind is going to be howlin this weekend but thats ok, especially for my wading enthusiasts. I know I'll be on the hunt for some more flatties this weekend , and I hope yall get into them as well. Thank you guys for all the great feedback and comments, I learned a couple hints and tricks and hope Yall did to... Tight Lines and Good Fishin


 josh and I will be out. Will yell at you if we see you.


----------



## asago

Best thread I've read in a long time - thanks guys!


----------



## Sps2

How did you do last night?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Sps2 said:


> How did you do last night?


Not bad... here are the pics, I didnt want write up anothet post


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

We caught more... lost count really but do to some cellular phone camera malfunctions werent able to get many clear photos hahaha.... now I need a fancy camera, oh boy black firday is coming


----------



## ThaFish

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> .... now I need a fancy camera, oh boy black firday is coming


There ain't enough room in this town for two fisherman with fancy cameras homie.....


----------



## RandyGuy

Now I know another place to go and now I know that high tide is better to catch them I will see you out there when I have another day off but if you are gonna go wading for flounder again I will not turn it down. I too am learning but not with matrix shad but gulp shrimp with the 3/8 Oz jig head. Quick question dies the matrix shad hold up better than gulp and what is the best color?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

RandyGuy said:


> Now I know another place to go and now I know that high tide is better to catch them I will see you out there when I have another day off but if you are gonna go wading for flounder again I will not turn it down. I too am learning but not with matrix shad but gulp shrimp with the 3/8 Oz jig head. Quick question dies the matrix shad hold up better than gulp and what is the best color?


Hey Randy

I get this question alot.... COLOR????? My opinion on color is this the rule of thumb is to match the water calrity and light. Clear skies clear water, should make due for natural colors. Cloudy day or stained water, use bright or standout type colors. Ive used and caught fish with both reguardless of conditions. 

So my favorite not saying its the BEST colors would be Limbo Slice, Ultraviolet, Tiger Bait, and Kamikaze. Those are all color schemes made by Matrix.

The best color is the the one you have the most confidence in. You will catch more fish with that because it will have the most time in the water. 

Matrix VS Gulp in durability.... Matrix wins
Make it better if you wish.... soak matix in gulp juice. 


That brings up another point. Which is scent.... its not necessary to use a scented product to catch flounder. Ive had multiple occasions where flounder would bite and chase my spoon. Not to mention ive caught 98% of all my flounder on Matrix... non scented.


----------

